# Windows XP PCI Drivers?



## shrikeexitium (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently loaded XP onto my formerly Vista run computer, and have run into some problems with the drivers. I can no longer connect to the internet, even though my ethernet access has not changed, and my TCP/IP protocols are configured properly for my network. When I go into the Device Manager there are four items listed under "Other Devices" with yellow questionmarks next to their names. 

Other PCI Bridge Device
PCI Device
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller

The computer is an HP Pavilion a1710n Running Windows XP Home Edition, with an A8M2N-LA motherboard.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This is going to be a tough one seeing that HP or ASUS for that matter does not provide XP drivers easily for this Mobo (Vista Only). If you can download and run EVEREST on this PC (You may have to save it to disk from another PC and install it on the HP) and post the results it may help us.
I can not say 100% if I can get all the drivers, but I will try my best.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

